# Nodak Fantasy Football League



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Who wants to play this year and how much do we want to put in for a fee?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm in... as for fee I have no idea.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm in again...

Whatever you want to do for fees is cool with me.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I would be interested.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We should include those from last year and then add whoever else wants to join. Thanks Chris for the donation of 10 dozen goose decoys, 4-wheeler, and Black eagle for the winner. :lol:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Now thats funny! 8)

Ima870man


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

is it going to be yahoo as in the past? I'm in again


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I am in


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I am going to open the league from last year back up and then ad people who have responded till we reach like 10-14 teams if thats ok with everyone. THis gives people who have been in the league for years their spot and a chance to expand with new people.

By the way the Benelli black eagle has been replaced and instead will be a browning citori.....thanks Chris

ALso looking at a 25 entry fee so if its a problem let me know


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey Jay, check your email and let me know what you think. Thanks

Eric


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll do it. If there is an opening or 3 let me know...

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok...showing my cherry arse for this 'fantasy' crap, I'm in if a new guy can get in...and figure this out. I am willing to donate 25. Most of my fantasies cost more then that anyways!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Moderator Grudge match! 

Now if we can get some of those other mods to join up ...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Moderator Grudge match!
> 
> Now if we can get some of those other mods to join up ...


Mmmm.....25 bucks or two box's of shells...mmmmmm?????


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Im in, let me know what the fee will be. :beer:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

that looks good I need to pick a draft day, I should be able to change it, right now it is Aug 29 at 600PM. lets see if that works for people.

Huey...let me know who to send the info to. I used the same setting as last year. I think that Tarheels wont play but I am not sure.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

now What? there are 2 leagues one is live and one is autopick


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

we are canceling one of the leagues


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Ok for those of you who didnt get an email send me your address so I can invite you to join the league. Fee is $25.00 and I changed the scoring a little bit to make it easier for guys who havent played before. If you are against this let me know. I have set a draft time for Aug 31. at 9:30 pm as that was the time available and in past experience have found Sunday nights to be better. The later date also helps in case guys get hurt in the preseason. So email me if you are interested

Eric


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator Grudge match!
> ...


yer on! bring it.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Ryan did you get your invite??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Got it.

Thanks Eric!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok, so I went there and did some stuff..not sure what I did but I did something. Picked some people for positions but not sure what the heck....who ever has the power, look at what I did and let me know if it is right or not.

So confused!!! :idiot:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm sure you were picking players for an autodraft where the computer picks for you on draftday. We are doing a live draft for this league on Aug. 31 where you log in and then pick the players yourself. Yahoo has a guide where they think guys are going so you can use that as a resource on draft day and also magazines or whatever else. We will help walk you through it on draftday and once you catch on and play a season you'll be hooked.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Eric Hustad said:


> I'm sure you were picking players for an autodraft where the computer picks for you on draftday. We are doing a live draft for this league on Aug. 31 where you log in and then pick the players yourself. Yahoo has a guide where they think guys are going so you can use that as a resource on draft day and also magazines or whatever else. We will help walk you through it on draftday and once you catch on and play a season you'll be hooked.


Is everyone going to get together?

How about if we setup a conference call with an 800 number?

Thoughts?

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> How about if we setup a conference call with an 800 number?
> Then we can order sushi, do each others hair, paint our toe nails and talk boy talk.
> Thoughts?
> 
> Ryan


Must be a democrate thing...these conference calls and sushi bar stuff...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > How about if we setup a conference call with an 800 number?
> ...


 :lol:

And here I thought I heard you were going to name your team the New Orlean's Taints ?

We did conference call in to several of my other league's in the past. That way if someone had a question, or needed to give Rude Shiat for picking Brett Favre, you know.. we would all have a good laugh.

:splat:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Now I needed that this morning! Man did you make me laugh......

Taint....sushi.....whats the diff?

:beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> Taint....sushi.....whats the diff?
> 
> :beer:


Taint isnt always raw like sushi


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Still Spots open if anyone is interested


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

bluebird said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Taint....sushi.....whats the diff?
> ...


You have had cooked taint? 

That is one hard [email protected]@ed woman!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What's the scoop?

We doing this thing in an hour?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet draft. Luv most of my team except Big Ben. Don't care for him much. Anyone want to trade?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone else look at their team? You ready to go dooowwwnnnnn Rude?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I missed the draft.... 

Oh well, I get to take on Big Ben for opening week.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Why does it say that we still have the draft pending?

Isn't our players already listed?

The players it shows, are those who we have?

Who are you and what did you do with my pants?

Ryan, if that is my team...there is no math-up between us....You are the red-shirt warm-up meat squad for my Manning family.

"What da frucks a frush?"


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> I missed the draft....
> 
> Oh well, I get to take on Big Ben for opening week.


That is a serious achilles heel on my team...

Never did like him.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> Why does it say that we still have the draft pending?
> 
> Isn't our players already listed?
> 
> ...


:rollin:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok now, really, some of those were legit questions!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The draft for the Nodak league is tomorrow night. If you haven't got an invite let me know. Of course we can keep the league that autodrafted last night for fun but tomorrow at nine is the real draft.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Eric Hustad said:


> The draft for the Nodak league is tomorrow night. If you haven't got an invite let me know. Of course we can keep the league that autodrafted last night for fun but tomorrow at nine is the real draft.


Crud

I sorta like my team. I'm up for keeping this one too... as long as everyone else it ok with it.

Tomorrow is the draft. What time? I'm on Pacific time, so need to factor that in...

Ryan


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The draft is at 9 central tomorrow night and I like the team the computer drafted for me last night too. I think we will keep the original league for fun and play both this year if everyone else wants too.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I already shot this to Eric but I reallyu want to keep what I thought I had. This is really confusing for a new guy......


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Eric Hustad said:


> The draft is at 9 central tomorrow night and I like the team the computer drafted for me last night too. I think we will keep the original league for fun and play both this year if everyone else wants too.


Where is everyone? Did I miss it?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Eric,

Got your email...so, we are going with what we have, right? The other, other league is gone? So we stick with the other league that we first had but not the other league that we had also but had it after the other league, right?

Just wanted to clarify this.... :lol: oke:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Ryan, Rude, not enough guys from the nodak outdoors league registered so yahoo wouldnt let us hold a live draft last night so we just scrapped picking our own players and staying with the league that was autopicked. Some guys didnt want the computer picking players as they like to do their own teams. However some people didnt respond to emails etc so rather than keep pushing back draft dates and trying to find time for everyone we will just keep the original league where the computer picked. I will say that next year we set one date and if some people cant make it then the computer drafts as this has been hell trying to find a time for everyone that works. So we go with the original league, and enjoy the season. thanks


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Well, now that that is cleared up!

Just kidding and I have had fun so far! Talk about excitement! If this thing is as exciting as this draft stuff has been, woot woot!

Ryan, we should have named our teams from our political standings...

I would be Team 'Right' and you could be Team 'Wrong'!

oke::beer::smile:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> Well, now that that is cleared up!
> 
> Just kidding and I have had fun so far! Talk about excitement! If this thing is as exciting as this draft stuff has been, woot woot!
> 
> ...


 :lol:

I think I should change my team name to "Your girlfriend says I'm better"

or

"Guess who put the smile on her face"

or maybe

"Chaz Hightower Gynecological Services"

:beer:


----------

